
SpaceX Must Pay $4M for Thousands of Underpaid Employees - uladzislau
https://www.inverse.com/article/31478-spacex-settles-underpaid-workers-lawsuit-for-4-million
======
HarryHirsch
Why is a settlement even allowed? If I tried walking out of Walmart with
nothing more than an unpaid TV under the arm I'm looking at criminal charges.
If someone drove away with a truck with 10000 TVs for Walmart (midrange, USD
400 each) and got caught they will look at a lengthy stay in prison.

But SpaceX gets to settle. They need a dedicated prison-goer, like the Yakuza
have. This kind of misbehaviour is what criminal charges (as opposed to civil
charges) are designed for.

~~~
tehlike
Probably because employees had the right to quit.

------
newsat13
This is probably true for Tesla as well. Many people I know in Tesla are
overworked (not sure if they are underpaid though).

------
aurizon
Fire every one who got a settlement

~~~
RoyTyrell
Yea, that's a fantastic way to show maturity and that the company doesn't
retaliate against employees... Sounds like something you'd expect from a place
like Uber.

Treating employees poorly by not allowing simple breaks and then retaliating
against them isn't made up by having a cool goal. If SpaceX in fact does that,
I hope the rest of their employees leave.

~~~
aurizon
Yes. an Uber thing, not likely for SpaceX. I suspect this was a scheme by
lawyers and not by any abuse by Spacex

